# Valet Magic V's a few tasty motors....



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Howdy folks hope your well :thumb:

Just a few pics to keep your taste buds wet :lol:

First up a Nissan GTR funnily enough :thumb: Full correction detail.


























Next up my S4 got a little polish (no machine work)










A little Fiat 500 Abarth that came in for a new car protection detail:


















A few pics of GTR's that I have detailed for WLMG in London:










































Lamborghini Diablo VT in for some Magic:


























Vauxhall Astra had some correction and protection:


































New Disco got some protection:










Mercedes ML owned by a good friends wife got corrected and protected:


















































Thats it for now guys :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking nice Rob! good to see your busy


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice robbie the 4 wifey made me chuckle. great work good to see u r busy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work robbie.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome work, and nice collection! Loving the VT! No pics of the F40?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Awesome work, and nice collection! Loving the VT! No pics of the F40?


That will get its own write up on completion :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

some nice motors there! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Very nice robbie the 4 wifey made me chuckle. great work good to see u r busy


I love the 4 WIFEY badge :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome, the reflection on them GTR's are pure sex!
Chris


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

My hat comes off to you Robbie, Absolutely stunning work mate, Its always a pleasure to read your write ups, And to see some great cars. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Jody 4444 said:


> My hat comes off to you Robbie, Absolutely stunning work mate, Its always a pleasure to read your write ups, And to see some great cars. :thumb:


Thanks Jody I just wish I had the time to do full write ups like the good old days but I just dont :wall:
With it being as busy as it is I dont get alot of time for much else, doing 12-16hrs a day and then emails etc etc at home 6 days a week its not easy doing much else :thumb:

Robbie

P.S. I will do a write up on the F40 :thumb:


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stunning work as usual Robbie !.....a massive massive thanks for detailing my car mate ....top top professional service, not a single complaint from you or me lol and the car looks incredible.....the pearl paint just pops in the sun its stunning....im just glad that your very local to me so you can keep me car looking this good all year round ! 

Once again a massive thanks...and see you in a few days no doubt ....!!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Clicked on the thread to have a butchers & have to say I swore when the fist pic came on screen. 

Absolutely stunning work! :thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

some beautiful cars there, great work Robbie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Andy. said:


> Clicked on the thread to have a butchers & have to say I swore when the fist pic came on screen.
> 
> Absolutely stunning work! :thumb:


:lol: Cheers :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

SM8 said:


> Stunning work as usual Robbie !.....a massive massive thanks for detailing my car mate ....top top professional service, not a single complaint from you or me lol and the car looks incredible.....the pearl paint just pops in the sun its stunning....im just glad that your very local to me so you can keep me car looking this good all year round !
> 
> Once again a massive thanks...and see you in a few days no doubt ....!!


Thanks for the kind words I am happy you found the experience all you wanted it to be and I look forward to seeing you soon :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Love the reflections on the GTR, wasnt so keen on them when they came out but now they are just wow :doublesho
Great work :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Love the reflections on the GTR, wasnt so keen on them when they came out but now they are just wow :doublesho
> Great work :thumb:


I do love the shape and think they look stunning when detailed :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome work


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice motors, amused by the "4 Wifey" badges!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful Robbie,top stuff.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice one Robbie!!!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning i want to see more on that f40


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

What work was undertaken on the Diablo?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very shiny work Robbie!:thumb: 4Wifey :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice jobs Robbie.
How'd you crack the ML as I did one last year and it was the hardest paint I've ever touched? Drove me mad. Took all day to do 1 side.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

WHO'S a busy busy BOY then ROBBIE!!!

not see that Diablo 6.0lt:argie::argie: for a long time Orphelia Viola great colour!!

Yellow F40 that is rare 349 made most 90% red let you do the maths.

The new GTR mate pic his up last friday and well chuffed with it over the old one, even running it in!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Diablo in the best colour. Great work there mate.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

crackin work Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Nice jobs Robbie.
> How'd you crack the ML as I did one last year and it was the hardest paint I've ever touched? Drove me mad. Took all day to do 1 side.


Im feeling your pain Tim :lol:
Proper hard paint 

Robbie


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Some top motors there, great work!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great work robbie :thumb:
Have you still got the F40 in? 
I might have to do a slight detour via Ascot after work if you have :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice all of them,especially Diablo...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> Great work robbie :thumb:
> Have you still got the F40 in?
> I might have to do a slight detour via Ascot after work if you have :lol:


Pop over :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Loving that Abarth (thought I'd be different). Some great results there!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Loving that Abarth (thought I'd be different). Some great results there!


Its a cracking little motor isnt it :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great looking cars there Robbie  Keep up the top work!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely pics.

Really lol'd at the badge on the back of the merc ML.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So, how many Dhatsuns you done now? You got any more pics of the Lambo? I know my dad love the Diablo, will have to show him this.

BTW: crack on with the F40 write up!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> So, how many Dhatsuns you done now? You got any more pics of the Lambo? I know my dad love the Diablo, will have to show him this.
> 
> BTW: crack on with the F40 write up!


72 Datsuns now :doublesho:lol:

The F40 is being done this week mate so will get the pics up late week :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Bloody hell dude! There's one up our way which I'd like to do. No doubt you've already had your mitts on it.

What you playing at with the Ferrari? You must have had it a week already LMAO. You drove it yet? LOL


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Bloody hell dude! There's one up our way which I'd like to do. No doubt you've already had your mitts on it.
> 
> What you playing at with the Ferrari? You must have had it a week already LMAO. You drove it yet? LOL


There is no time scale for perfection my friend


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

true :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant be bad... nice and busy and working on some awesome cars as well...

Really liking the ML and Disco too, very classy looking motors now.

Looking forward to the F40 write up... never seen a yellow one before !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome! Loving the 4wifey :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

love the car paul


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

junkfood said:


> love the car paul




Thanks.


----------

